# My beautiful boy Henry has passed 05/31/11 -04/07/21



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

I am so sorry to hear about Henry. I know you must have done all you could do to help him. My thoughts are with you and Henry, may he rest in peace. 💕


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. That was really fast. I hope soon your memories of Henry will bring more joy than sorrow.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I’m so sorry. Praying for God’s peace and comfort for you.

Blessed are those who mourn, For they shall be comforted. Matthew 5:4


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I’m so sorry


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. I was hoping you would get some more time with Henry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Henry, he was beautiful and I can tell very much loved. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Words can’t express the sorrow of reading your message. It is a club that I don’t wish anyone to join. My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about Henry. He looked like a happy boy in that photo so I know he was well loved.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

run fast and free Henry. i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

What a beautiful boy! So sorry for your loss. Hugs and peace to you and your family.


----------



## Golden Glory (May 11, 2020)

Sorry about your loss, we all know your pain too well.


https://www.youtube.com/c/DanielleMacKinnon/videos


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am so sorry for you loss...he was such a fine looking boy who had a wonderful life with you! 

We went through something very similar with our first Golden, Amber! She was only 9 when she suddenly got real sick. After going through all the tests with our vet, it was determined she had cancer. A few days later we had to help her cross over the bridge....it broke our hearts as yours is broken now.

Nothing I can say will help you through the pain, but at least know that most of us have been through something similar. And we all know, you did what was best for your Golden...

One of the most important gifts you can give your pup, was to help her leave this world when it all becomes too much for both of you. Helping her cross over the Rainbow Bridge is very hard...but you knew when he needed one more loving act from you...

In time you will be able to focus on all the wonderful times you had with him throughout his life! They are special creatures who give us so much, we are blessed to have them, even if it is for such a short time.

God Bless! The healing takes time....but the memories are forever!

An afterthought, 
Our dogs give us so much and it is so unfair that we must say good-by to them so soon. Most of us have felt this pain and experienced this loss. We all deal with these tragedies in our own ways. Although they are gone from our lives, they will actually be with us in our minds eye and in our hearts forever. Their gift of love will enrich our lives going forward if we can focus on the memories and not just the loss.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your handsome Henry. So many of us here have experienced the pain you are feeling now and it's devastating.

Sending you warm thoughts for peace and comfort. 


_"The pain of grief is just as much a part of life as the joy of love; it is, perhaps, the price we pay for love, the cost of commitment. " Colin Murray Parkes_


----------



## gingy (Sep 23, 2020)

mygoldenkids said:


> RIP my most beautiful boy, Henry.
> Henry was the sweetest bundle of joy who loved to chase tennis balls and cuddle with us on the sofa. He brought so much joy with his fun-loving personality. He was my most precious gift—given to me by my husband after I had brain surgery back in 2011. He helped my healing both physically and emotionally. We’re devastated, as this all happened so suddenly. He was diagnosed on Saturday with cancer that had metastasized. We knew we wouldn’t have him with us for too much more time, but we thought it would be a little longer. Golden retrievers have pure hearts of gold, and right to the very end, he made us smile through our tears. Bless you, dear Henry. You were one of a kind, and you brought so much happiness into our lives when we needed it the most. Run free—we will meet again someday. 🌈💛🐶
> View attachment 882061


So sad .


----------

